#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the different ways to exchange data?

## Bhavya

Hello Guys,

Data exchange is the process of taking data structure under the source schema and transforming it into the target schema.
There are many ways to exchange data.

can someone tell me the most possible way to exchange data?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> Data exchange is the process of taking data structure under the source schema and transforming it into the target schema.
> There are many ways to exchange data.
> 
> can someone tell me the most possible way to exchange data?


Yes simple is Simplex, CB-Radio, Walki-Talki use Half duplex, and Network and Telecommunication device mostly use Full Duplex.

----------

